# Free Beer In Adelaide



## wee stu (20/4/05)

Was visiting the bottle shop of the Bar on Gouger St yesterday and was advised of an upcoming beer tasting night.
6 to 8 pm Friday 29 April, 5 beers on tasting - Kostritze, HofBrau Original, Hobgoblin, Budwar and Brugs (a Belgian Wit).
Supposedly some free nibbles and other beer specials as well.
I won't be there - a very important lady has a significant (10th) birthday that day.
I have no affiliation with the bar, I'm just a slut for bottle shops with a decent range of beers  

Speaking of which - Cellarbrations on Greenhill Rd Glenside has some newbies in - including Bateman's Dark Lord, and two from St Peter's in Suffolk - Winter Ale @ 6.5% and an Organic Best Bitter, and some others I can't remember. 
10% off any mixed six pack, but you will still probably need your credit card and a good lie down after you pay the bill. The three beers above, together with Wychwood Fiddlers Elbow, Badger Golden Champion and an Adnams SSB came to $50 - after the discount. Bit early in the day to be testing them, later perhaps.
Again no affiliation, just a hopeless beer slut h34r:


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (21/4/05)

Yes, they aren't cheap.  

Can vouch for Bateman's Dark Lord, beeeeeuwdiful drop :chug: !

C&B
TDA


----------



## wee stu (21/4/05)

The Bateman's was nice, but the St Peter's winter ale was better - a truly robust porter, though maybe not as robust as the Arab's.

Wouldn't cross the road for the St Peter's organic bitter though. Chariot grain and halertau hops it says, maybe it had a rougher voyage than the winter ale, tasted like cold tea to me, however!


----------



## Sean (22/4/05)

wee stu said:


> The Bateman's was nice, but the St Peter's winter ale was better - a truly robust porter, though maybe not as robust as the Arab's.
> 
> Wouldn't cross the road for the St Peter's organic bitter though. Chariot grain and halertau hops it says, maybe it had a rougher voyage than the winter ale, tasted like cold tea to me, however!
> [post="55765"][/post]​


Bateman's have never been bottled beer specialists - their cask beers are terrific, but their bottled beers rarely hit the same heights (and the CAMRA 21st birthday one was a disaster).

St Peters have always had somewhat of a reputation for unreliability at best.


----------

